# Cooper Trace Dimmer



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with a new dimmer by Cooper?
I bought (3) Cooper Trace dimmers from Lowes and have had all fail during a one month period. The longest one lasted almost a month and the others failed within 2 weeks.
The dimmers are Cooper Trace model TAL06P-C1-K-L.
They are rated for all lamps (Incandesent, CFL, LED and Low voltage. They all failed on a circuit to a 12V. transformer with (3) 20W lamps.
I called tech support, waited almost 30 minutes on hold, and was told the electronic transformer was probably reverse phase instead of forward phase. These dimmers do not last on reverse phase dimming. How do you check for phase dimming (on single phase 125V.)? I was told to use an oscilloscope. 
Since these dimmers were 15.00 I guess I got what I paid for. Lutron and Leviton LV dimmers are 70+ dollars but they do work on LV circuits.

I'd be interested to hear of anyone's experience with this dimmer.


----------

